# Does greenlight hub check for your qualification for insurance?



## TaroTeaFan (Jun 19, 2017)

When you open your Uber account at greenlight hub, do they ask for your current insurance and ask you to apply for the ride-sharing endorsement? I personally was told some wrong information that Geico supports uber drivers in California.


----------



## 4.9 forever (May 31, 2017)

Your account, as in you is different from the car(s) attached to it. You can sign up and be approved without a car. You can not drive without a car, which you will need to show insurance on to get it approved. You have to be listed on the insurance, but there are no minimum requirements for coverage. That being said, don't be stupid, get the ride share insurance. If gieco won't do it then find someone who will. California law is very specific about who is covered when.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Ive never stepped foot in a greenlight hub. 

That being said, uber warned me the possibility of negative actions by my insurance company if i did not make them aware of my ubering in an addendum thats available in my uber.com profile.


----------

